# Please Help! A request from Australian GSM Group 4 Applicants!



## g4netau (Dec 4, 2010)

There is a group of people in Australia who love this country and did a lot of hard work to try to stay.

They submitted a valid application when they met all the requirements set by the Department of Immigration.

However, many of them have been waiting for a decision of their application for more than 2 years. It is 3 years and even more for some of them.

Now this group of people seem to be forgotten: their application will only be assessed when the application of Group 1, 2, and 3 have all been finalized.

What does this mean? Basically, the group 1, 2, 3 are having new applications all the time, which means there is no estimated time frame for Group 4 to know when their application will even be assess (not to mention to be approved to become a Australian Permanent Residence).

Most of the Group 4 are allowed to work full time while they are waiting. But they never know when or whether they will be accepted after this endless waiting time. Many of Group 4 applicants speak fluent English (IELTS 7 and above). They have many Aussie friends and are used to the life style in this country that they love.

Their plan of life can not move forward. They are not sure about their future in Australia. They spent money and time in the country they love, the one they would like to live in for the rest of their lives. But they are suffering during the waiting while the Department of Immigration just not care enough about them to tell them even when a decision will be made. 

The factor that this is happening in Australia where people all believe in a fair go is heart breaking. Group 4 Applicants are really crying for help. This is not about cutting down immigrations: the reduce of migration plan is doing it as a fact! This is not about stopping the boat: all group 4 applicants have submitted a valid application and met all the requirement set by law under the Australia General Skilled Migration plan. This is not about stealing Australian's job: many of the group applicants are allowed to work and are working already. This is about fairness: simple concept that you might say no when you see people jumping the queue to buy movie tickets. We should stop that. People's application should be assess in due course. Even if priority is necessary, an endless waiting time is just nothing near fairness. So if you do care about this unfair treatment that is going on in Australia, PLEASE find and support us in the following websites. A simple comment of support and caring is greatly appreciated! If you are one of us, please come and submit a comment sharing your story.Sorry I am not allowed to post links at the moment. I will put straight links after I am eligible.

All the caring, support, and help is of great appreciation!
Thank you and all the best!!!


----------



## aaybss (Feb 8, 2011)

*I am the same*



g4online said:


> I would appreciate your voice ,and transmit this voice


Hey I m suffering from the same above..we have to get together and do something...


----------



## amitpatel8911 (Feb 20, 2011)

i am also facing same problem. i am waiting to start my business but due to uncertainty i am worried to invest money. many people having plan like this but all are waiting. at least they need to clear at least 25- 30 % file each year while processing for other priority.


----------

